# 5F Module



## ahmu93 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi All,

My whole MMI system crashed and nothing works (whole infotainment). Dealer says I need a new 5F module and quoted me at $3k just for the part. I was wondering if anybody had a used one or knows where to find a used one at a better price. Part number: 4EO-035-664-X

Thanks!


----------

